# BFN this morning



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

I have no idea what is going on with my body.  It looks like the BFP wasn't real after all.  I did a test last night and again this morning, one was negative and the other wasn't clear.  Then this afternoon I had some spotting so it looks like the   is on her way.

Don't think I will buy boots tester kits again (thats the one that gave me the BFP) the only thing I can think of is that either the test was faulty or the alcohol on saturday had an effect.

Just want to say thanks to everyone for their kind words.  Only wish it was real.  As you can imagine I am feeling a bit fed up today.  Yesterday it felt me and hubby were so close to our dream and today its all gone...

Hoping everyone gets their dream soon.


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vikster,
   
That really is cruel -i didnt know such a thing could happen
Thinking of you and Take care
Vickilouxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Im so sorry poppet.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

So sorry 
It's very rare (although not unheard of as one of the girls who used to be one this forum knows  )

Hpt's pick up the hcg hormone which is only present when pg so unlikely alcohol would've effected it...sadly the only thing I can think of is that it was a chemical pg in that it just didn't stick...I know probably not what you wanna hear...when I had my 1st early mc I didn't get a BFP on hpt & only when I was week late did my GP (not fertility consultant) give me a pg blood test which was only thing that picked it up as far more sensitive...but I came on 2 days after blood test (9/10 days late) & fertility consultant said was a very early mc....

If AF still not full blown in few days then I'd test again.

Really feel for you as it's soooo cruel.
Take care sweetie
Natasha


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Vikster,

I am so sorry sweety.  

I really hope next time to be the lucky one for u.

take care
Stella
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh how cruel, i can only imagine how you must be feeling 

Like Natasha says I've only heard of it once in the year I've been around on FF 

Keep us posted if AF fully comes


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi i had a false positive clearblue digital test in August

To see the word pregnant you wouldn't expect anything else, but i had actually ovulated 8 days later than i had thought and there was no way i could have been pregnant

I put it down to onw of lifes cruel mysteries.

On a positive side the following month i got a genuine BFP and i am now 9+3.

Stay positive it will happen and i am so sorry you have gone through the same thing, it is so hard to deal with along with IF i do undersand

stay strong

samx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks guys its really good to have your support. My hubby is on working on lates this week and so I can't even off load it onto him. Hubby is really supportive with everything but he is a typical man and doesnt always show his emotions but he was so happy Monday when we did the test and thought it real. I think he will make a fab dad. 

Full blown  today. Really bad cramps. I did hear someone say your first clomid cycle feels like your first ever AF. I can see what they mean.

Im not sure if any of you are as _sad_ as me but I watch Hollyoaks and it was really hard watching it today because Mandy (who gave birth early) has almost rejected her baby. Its just not fair! I know its only a TV show but I guess it happens in rl.

Wishing us all to be mums and dads soon.


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HIya Vikster, 
Bless you!  I'm realy sorry to hear that it was a BFN -here's wishing you a BFP for next cycle!  
Just wanted to let you know that you're not the only SAD one around here - I watch Hollyoaks too and I am becoming incresingly frustrated with mandy- I keep wanting to shout at the tv that she is a silly moo, but just about manage to control myself!
Anyhoo, good luck for next cycle - loads of love and babydust to everyone,
Chris xxxxxx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry  has shown her big ugly head-cow! Good Luck for your next cycle. By the way has "Mandy" named her daughter yet?!


----------



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Vikster
What a cruel thing to happen, I'm so sorry.  Sending you a big old  
I know what you mean about TV programmes upsetting you, I'm usuually ok, but on my bad days I even find nappy ads a bit difficult to take (daft, I know)
I really do hope you getter a better result next month, fingers crossed
Helen xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Vickster

I cant begin to understand how you must be feeling, Im so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you a huge  

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------

